# TTC with unexplained fertility - any tips for iui treatment?



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

We're in the unexplained fertility category - my results have all been 'textbook perfect' and DP has great sample with high count and good motility - but our second iui with injections has just failed  and we're due to start the 3rd next week.  Is there anyone else out there who finds the whole 'unexplained' label hard to deal with?  I don't mean to sound selfish as I know there are lots of couples out there with much worse problems - but I think whatever reason you have that is stopping your dreams come true is difficult to handle.

Can't help thinking is it something that I'm doing wrong - I try not to get stressed but I find myself snapping at my poor DP about things I wouldn't have even registered before - or just getting annoyed about really trivial things (I've started having acupuncture to try and chill me out).

Or is it psychological?  Friend after friend is getting pregnant and there is a part of me that wonders if we ever will do. Most of them don't know we're going through all of this as I think I'd feel the extra pressure if they did - does that make sense? Sometimes I feel like I'm in a 'race' to see who will get pregnant first - crazy I know.

Anyone else out there in the same boat as us that has any tips to deal with all this?  Should we ask for any extra tests at the hospital (we've had all the routine tests to date) or is it when you get to the IVF stage that you're offered more?..

xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I am not in your situation but just wanted to say I don't think you're at all selfish.  In some ways, I think unexplained fertility would be worse than explained, because you have no reason for it not working.  Not saying either way is at all easy, but at least if you have an explanation you can work out how to proceed next and begin to come to terms with it, but unexplained must be very hard to cope with.

I wish you all the best in the rest of your treatment and hope that one day you are successful.


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

I can understand how you feel Annie. I have low AMH and hence perhaps am no longer in the 'unexplained' category.  I can totally relate to what you say about being in a 'race to get pregnant' - I feel the same with some of my friends who I know are trying to conceive too. I'm probably going to scream at the next person who tells me 'just relax and it will happen', so I won't give you that advice. I've found myself subtly withdrawing from friends who have kids / are pregnant, de-activating my ******** profile, but I think I am coping better this way.

I do feel knowledge is power in the area of sub-fertility (my consultant keeps reminding me to call it sub- rather than infertility!) It would be helpful to know what tests you have had done so far. I'm assuming you have had an HSG, antral follicle count, AMH, Vitamin D, TSH, among the other usual hormone tests. Have you also had some immune testing? I was quoted a maximum success rate of 20% per cycle for medicated IUI, so a few cycles of that have a good chance of success especially since you have age on your side and no known issues. Have your medicated cycles gone well (in terms of timing the basting, and number of mature follicles you had), or is there something you'd like your clinic to do differently this time?


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi annie01
No don't be silly  it is so hard when everyone seem to be pregnant around you  as we all proper be more passion then they are  Have you thought about immune testing etc as I will be taking baby asprisin and low pred  with donor sperm on my 1st goes of IUI in reprofit in 12 day .
Incywincy  how are you and how did you find Denmark clinic when you went last week.
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Becky,  I'll PM you rather than sidetrack Annie's thread!


----------



## Lisa139 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Annie,

I'm not sure if I would be in the unexplained group as I haven't been told one way or another but I can relate a lot to how you're feeling.  The only thing is that I have a low AMH (7.37) but that it's what they would expect for my age (3 but all the other tests I've had done are fine.  So maybe I guess I kind of have a reason.

My partner (same sex couple) and I have had 12 IUI attempts.  10 of those were natural and abroad and the other two were medicated.  I was a week late with our last IUI and had a faint positive.  So we're pretty sure something happened.  We're on the IVF waiting list and are due to start in September.  We can do one more IUI in the meantime but we're thinking that we're just going to wait it out for IVF.

I don't think you're being selfish at all.  It's so frustrating when it doesn't work and not knowing why.  Not saying that those who aren't in the unexplained category have it easier because we all are having a rough time but just for different reasons. At times you feel that if you had a reason then maybe something could be done to fix it or if nothing could be done then think about moving on.  

Are you on a waiting list for IVF?  We have our IVF appointment in a week's time so I can let you know if they have me do more tests if you like.  So far I've had an AMH test, AFC and HSG test.  I've also had a scan of my ovaries and uterus but my GP arranged this before we had our referral.

You're not doing anything wrong and it's only natural for you to feel stressed and to think of nothing else. Lots of very stressed women get pregnant.  The people who say just relax about it all are the ones who never struggled to get pregnant!

Good luck with your next IUI.


----------



## Annie01 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words.  You're right in what you say incywincy - its not having a reason for it not working which is hard to handle.  No reason found as yet means we can't go down a track to try and sort it out.

I have to say I'm not sure if I've had AMH levels tested - is this a standard test you get on the NHS - or when you go down the private route? I'm going for my Day 5 at the hospital in the morning and going to ask for a copy of my notes as we're thinking about going to a private clinic if this round (our last on the NHS) doesn't work.

Pyra - our medicated cycles  seem to have a pattern.  I do 5 days on the Gonal injections - resulted in two follicles the first time, one 1.7 and the other 1.8 at the scan before Ovitrelle shot, went in 36 hours later.  Last time follicle was 2.0 at the scan before the Ovitrelle shot - went in 24 hours later (can't help thinking I missed the timings on this one - as ideally would have been good to scan on the Saturday but the clinic I'm with doesn't open at the weekends).  No idea what this is like in comparison to how others have got on?
I've come off ******** as well - it's just easier in the long run and helps managing my emotions like you say.

Lisa139 - we're not on the IVF waiting list - not sure if we have to have the 3 iui rounds before we can go on the waiting list.  Will ask when I go in the morning.

Becky7 - we don't get offered the immune testing - but we went to a Care information evening where they talked about it.  Going to ask about this as well tomorrow - must remember to take my notebook and pen!!

Thanks again for all your advice x


----------



## Pyra (Apr 1, 2012)

Annie, the size of your follicle(s) sounds good. I think the timing of your IUI cycles was fine because ideally the basting should be done before ovulation, and the sperm will live for at least 12-24 hours (and the clinic would also have advised you to bd a few hours after IUI). If you go for another IUI, it might help if you get blood tests done to check for your natural LH surge - my clinic did this and tried to time the trigger and procedure accordingly.

I'm not sure if NHS offers the AMH test, but well worth getting it done - most private clinics will ask you for it anyway. I was 'unexplained' until I got my AMH results. Although I'm sure you'll be fine.

Do keep us posted how you get on in your consultation


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi Annie 
didn'twant to read and run 
i've not been here on ages asi found my self getting obsessed but i wanted to say that being in the 'unexplained' catergory is really rubbish. 
all i want is an answer so that i can either accept things or move forward with a plan ...
anyway 
i hope things turn out to be a bfp for you xxx


----------

